# Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner - Blotch Control



## CharlesNeil

the product does best under waterbased dye or stain, as it is water base, and allows for the WB dyes and stain to bite in better, I have also noted that WB colorants are stronger and of better quality , oil base while it does work doesn't bite in as well and tends to lay more on top, my personal experence denote's this being the case with any oil base product over any form of prestain, and many are very weak in colorant, thanks for the review,


----------



## RBWoodworker

This is good stuff..I took a can over to my supplier and showed him.. he was surprised to see a waterbased blotch control..said he would try it and get back to me..this stuff works..and works well..


----------



## Ken90712

I have used it with very good results. Charles was also very helpful when I was having trouble with streaking with some dye stain I was using. He went the extra mile to ensure I had fixed the problem on my Entertainment Center I was making. A+ I will use this again for sure.


----------



## Gerry1

I, for one, have used this product with excellent results. I built a large Mahogany chest of drawers for my kids, to Charles' design, and used the blotch control on all the drawers ( poplar).

After the prescribed process, and the spraying of General Finishes Dye, you cannot tell where the Mahogany stops and the poplar begins. GREAT PRODUCT!!

Also, as a member of Charles' Guild, he has been a great friend and resource when I run into a snag, be it building or finishing. The name of the guild, "Mastering Woodworking, is ENTIRELY accurate. FIVE STARS to Charles, his teaching methods, and his products!!

Gerry


----------

